# Picked up 4 more 7-up Bottles.



## hemihampton (Feb 18, 2021)

Just picked up 4 more 7-up Bottles from Michigan. 3 with the swim suite. The Republic Michigan 7-up is my Favorite, it's from a small obscure mining Ghost Town in the Upper Penninsula. LEON.







Plus some of my other Michigan ones. got a few more somewhere.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2021)

Love your 7Up bottles, especially the paper label 1 pint 12 oz size right?
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## RCO (Feb 19, 2021)

i googled Republic Michigan as I had never heard of it before , does seem like a weird place to have a seven up bottle  , must of been more there in the 50's when bottle used 

have you ever seen the Windsor seven up swim bottle before that I posted a couple weeks ago to the seven up Canada thread . just wondered as its near Detroit


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 19, 2021)

Love em! I have all those cities except the Republic also.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2021)

Pic of old Republic Bottling Works Building. Was still Standing when I visited 3 Years ago. Now a Antique Store. I'd highly Recommend a visit if in the area. Owner was real Friendly. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2021)

Building was Originally the Arola Bottling Works. Dating back to late 1800's & made a Quart & Pint Hutch which are Extremely Rare. Pic of my Quart Below.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 21, 2021)

RCO said:


> i googled Republic Michigan as I had never heard of it before , does seem like a weird place to have a seven up bottle  , must of been more there in the 50's when bottle used
> 
> have you ever seen the Windsor seven up swim bottle before that I posted a couple weeks ago to the seven up Canada thread . just wondered as its near Detroit



No, Never seen the Windsor 7-up. I don't usually find much from Canada here. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Feb 21, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> No, Never seen the Windsor 7-up. I don't usually find much from Canada here. LEON.



I had never seen one before either , was one on facebook marketplace the other day , must of sold cause its gone now but I saved a pic , swim bottle with seven up  bottling co Windsor on back 

was a seven up bottling plant in Windsor for some time so likely other variations out there


----------

